
IronFunctions Alpha 2 - martinpinto
https://www.iron.io/ironfunctions-alpha-2/
======
kholmes79
Big fan of Hot Functions. Doest this utilize lamda like code format?

~~~
carimura
Yes. You can import Lambda functions like so:

[https://github.com/iron-
io/functions/blob/master/docs/lambda...](https://github.com/iron-
io/functions/blob/master/docs/lambda/import.md)

